# Which to buy, Compact or Deluxe 24?



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone and sorry in advance for the long post. Brand new to the forums and would love your expert opinions. This will be my first snowblower and I did a lot of searching on here, but am still indecisive if I should get the 24" Compact or Deluxe. I live in the NYC area (Staten Island) and the past 4 years or so we have been getting some nice dumps, with the exception of this winter. The snow falls can range from 12" to 30+" for the year. Most average snowfalls are probably 3" to 6" at a time (I'm guestimating). I do live on a hill and part of my sidewalk is sloped around 11 degrees and my driveway about the same. It's a corner plot with around 75 feet of sidewalk and a 2 car wide driveway that's around 16 feet long. 

Storage is not a concern for either snowblower and the Compact 24 will probably be more than enough for my needs, but part of me is wondering how it will handle the sloped driveway and sidewalk and how it will tackle the EOD build-up left by the plows. Plus the current model weighs 213 lbs according to Ariens' website which is 32.5 lbs less than the Deluxe 24. 32.5 lbs is a big difference in weight, but how easy is it to push 213 lbs with 1 wheel drive engaged? I understand I can lock both wheels, but will mostly be using 1 for maneuverability.

The deluxe appeals to me more because for the price it gives me a bigger engine and has auto turn. I probably do not need the auto turn, but feel that it will assist with the sloped sections and 245.5 lbs weight since both wheels to be constantly engaged.

What's the auto turn reliability? 

I'm definitely buying an Ariens because the "white glove service" is available in my area. Just want to be sure I have no regrets with my purchase.

Which would you recommend?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello andre, welcome to *SBF!!* I would get the deluxe, it never hurts to have a little more power


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

From a lot of reading as long as they have the polymer skids and setup right the auto turn is good, I have a older Ariens that they make a auto turn kit for so I ended up ordering it, Unfortunately it came in the day before the last snow storm LOL So will be installing it over the summer for next season. I would go with the deluxe


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Too big, is always better than too small - unless it doesn't fit in a garage, or thru a doorway.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Too big, is always better than too small - unless it doesn't fit in a garage, or thru a doorway.


Unless you're talking bucket width which for me 24" is just the right size for getting into smaller areas to clear. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like your mind is made up. Either blower will be fine. The auto turn seems to have a good reputation, however, if your driveway is uneven you might want to inquire about how that will effect it. Also, I personally always lock both wheels bc when only 1 is engaged it's much harder to keep it in a straight line. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## jej826 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a compact 24 and a deluxe 24. The auto turn worked great for me. Deluxe has quite a bit more power. It chewed right through almost 30" of EOD after this last storm without a problem. I would go with the deluxe.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Platinum 24SHO would have you grinning every time you use it..


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the opinions! I have been watching many videos and both seem very good. My reserved side says the Compact will be enough, but as a guy i always want more power and features. From the responses i guess i should go the Deluxe route. Forgot to mention that the driveway is concrete and has some uneven spots due to cracks so that can be a concern but i wont plow very close to a car. Also, i will be plowing a lot of the EOD buildup since we also park on the street so the Deluxe's power will certainly help. I'll probably compare the pros & cons for one more week and then place my order. Chances are it will be the Deluxe unless someone says otherwise. 

Oh, is the size of the Deluxe really much more than the Compact? There are not many comparison photos online and none in the stores around me.


----------



## jej826 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds like me. Concrete driveway with cracks, two cars parked on road. The width is the same, but the deluxe is longer. I don't have any problem maneuvering around the cars. And the auto turn works great. The deluxe is about 14" longer.



A4_Andre said:


> Thanks for all the opinions! I have been watching many videos and both seem very good. My reserved side says the Compact will be enough, but as a guy i always want more power and features. From the responses i guess i should go the Deluxe route. Forgot to mention that the driveway is concrete and has some uneven spots due to cracks so that can be a concern but i wont plow very close to a car. Also, i will be plowing a lot of the EOD buildup since we also park on the street so the Deluxe's power will certainly help. I'll probably compare the pros & cons for one more week and then place my order. Chances are it will be the Deluxe unless someone says otherwise.
> 
> Oh, is the size of the Deluxe really much more than the Compact? There are not many comparison photos online and none in the stores around me.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, here is the "definitive" answer on the the Compact Ariens snow blower. I just helped a neighbor replace a sheer pin, and after we did it, he let me take his snow blower for a test drive. It is nice and light, and very maneuverable, but that is all I liked about it. It would not throw snow very far, and just felt cheap and I didn't care for it. I have a Toro 10 hp/28" which is about 10+ years old versus his 2 year old Ariens, and if he offered to trade even, I would not do it. A full size snow blower is the way to go, and do not invest in a toy. But, I may have a different situation than you, so it is your money, and your decision. Myself, I did not care for the Ariens Compact. I also have a 9 HP Ariens, and that is a great machine also - comparable to the Toro.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Toys! 

Thats my favorite way to describe inadequate or mediocre tools and equipment.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Toys!
> 
> Thats my favorite way to describe inadequate or mediocre tools and equipment.


As they say, never send a boy out to do a man's job. It looked nice - but looks aren't everything - unless we're talking women ! LOL


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

deluxe


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

jej826 said:


> Sounds like me. Concrete driveway with cracks, two cars parked on road. The width is the same, but the deluxe is longer. I don't have any problem maneuvering around the cars. And the auto turn works great. The deluxe is about 14" longer.


14" longer? That quite a bit more than I thought. For some reason I thought it was only 5".


----------



## jej826 (Sep 13, 2016)

A4_Andre said:


> 14" longer? That quite a bit more than I thought. For some reason I thought it was only 5".


Ariens website shows deluxe at 58.6" and the compact at 44.5".


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

jej826 said:


> Ariens website shows deluxe at 58.6" and the compact at 44.5".


is the 58.6" measured straight front to back or diagonal like a TV?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes the compact has a much smaller bucket and a shorted smaller tractor section, Good alternative for limited storage area for it but I find the smaller snow blowers not as good at moving large amounts of snow.


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

So i'm 90% positive on getting the deluxe 24. The 14" length difference put me off at first although the extra power and auto turn are very very attractive. It will be overkill for my needs but better to have more than less.

The compact and even sno tek look to be very capable machines but i dont want traction and EOD issues.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

A4_Andre said:


> So i'm 90% positive on getting the deluxe 24. The 14" length difference put me off at first although the extra power and auto turn are very very attractive. It will be overkill for my needs but better to have more than less.


I had the same decision to make in the fall when I decided to buy a snowblower. I knew a 24" was about all I could fit into the space I have for it in the garage so I was looking at the Compact and the Deluxe. I liked the idea of the Autoturn and also liked the idea of the larger engine on the Deluxe as I have a fairly steep spot going up my driveway from the street.

I only got to use the blower once this year, but I'm glad I got the Deluxe with the larger engine. No problems at all going up the driveway to clear it. It took care of the solidly packed EOD pile without any fuss once I got myself synchronized with the machine. It didn't go straight through it as it was really hard packed with a lot of heavy slush and ice, but once I got moving it took care of it relatively easy. The sidewalk was also half covered with the plow pile for its whole length and I was sure glad to have the Deluxe when going through that.

A neighbor across the street has an older Compact that took a little more time and work to get through the EOD and plow piles on his sidewalk. He has a fairly flat driveway so no problem there for him.

Good luck with whichever one you decide on. It sure beats shoveling.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I am from Queens, N.Y. I seem to be the only one that likes the Compact 24. I think the Compact will do a better job with the more common five - seven inch snowfalls we get. The 12" auger can sling the smaller amounts better than the 14". I've never needed more power, but when the EOD pile freezes, perhaps larger is better.


----------



## jej826 (Sep 13, 2016)

A4_Andre said:


> is the 58.6" measured straight front to back or diagonal like a TV?


I'm not sure, but would say it's front to back.


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

jermar said:


> I am from Queens, N.Y. I seem to be the only one that likes the Compact 24. I think the Compact will do a better job with the more common five - seven inch snowfalls we get. The 12" auger can sling the smaller amounts better than the 14". I've never needed more power, but when the EOD pile freezes, perhaps larger is better.


Thanks for posting!!! Great to hear a local opinion and i do agree about the compact, but feel more power is always a safe bet. Especially with EOD since i will be plowing the street for additional parking. Have to love city life although i'm in the least populated borough. You definitely threw a wrench in the mix because a compact will be sufficient. I'm still leaning towards the deluxe for the additional power, but will decide in a week, max 2 weeks. 

Love this forum and always find great info from knowledgable people with random searches.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep in mind, when you tackle the icy, packed EOP, You will send chunks of ice flying. I don't want to hit cars, or send a piece of ice through my neighbor's window. I let my neighbor crash through it with his Rover SUV.


----------



## A4_Andre (Mar 16, 2017)

OK, I am definitely getting the Deluxe 24. I prefer and feel the right thing to do is buy it from my local dealer than a big box store, but when I spoke to the dealer he said I can not order one until, if i remember correctly, June for delivery in July/Aug. So this means HD/Lowes will take my order/money now and keep me waiting 4 - 5 months? Anyone have experience with this?

I tried to contact Ariens directly, but seems they updated their website and no longer have customer service other than submitting an inquiry and then wait for a response. Worst part is there is no general inquiry or product support option! 

The dealer quoted me the same price as HD and it's spring so I can wait if need be. Just surprised because I was assumed I could order one now.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's probably more likely that the dealer doesn't have any more in stock and since it's end of season won't get anymore until next years models start shipping. Lowes/HD may still have one left over that hasn't sold yet.


----------



## seoulski (Nov 8, 2014)

I just ordered a 24 Deluxe from Lowes. It arrived at the store in one week. They said it was shipped directly from Ariens. I haven't picked it up yet. Probably this weekend.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Andre*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ I'm for the Deluxe too but you might want to wait and see what new models Ariens comes out with next year. This year Ariens sold the EFI engine on two models, the Deluxe 30 and the Platinum 24 SHO. I'd be surprised if they didn't add more models to the EFI lineup. The benefits of Electronic Fuel Injection are numerous and have been discussed on here a lot. Suffice it to say the power characteristics, engine quietness and the absence of ethanol gas problems are a real game changer. New models can come out any time but usually not until July or August. Stay tuned!


----------

